# Can anyone remember their first knitted item



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....I didn't know how to do buttonholes so I sewed the buttons on but in place of buttonholes I sewed on snap fasteners....How lovely I thought she looked...It is just recently I found a photograph of her wearing it for the first time....OMG....wat was I thinking making my gorgeous daughter wear something like that....It just made me realise how far I have progressed with my knitting....not that I am an expert but it really made me think....Will be interesting to hear about what others have made for the first time.....Happy knitting.....xxxx


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I knitted a drop stitch baby sweater in a coral colour. It was never worn because I wasn't happy with the way it turned out. I thought it looked simple and there was no one to tell me I couldn't do it, so I jumped in with both feet.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

*laughing hysterically. I most certainly do...it was this dark purple garter stitched 5 sided square!!! I think I was about 8....still makes me laugh when I think about it!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

My first knitted project was a scarf. I wanted to start easy. Have since made multiple scarfs, hats, afghans and I am now working on my first pair of mittens. Yes, mittens in 100 degree weather! They are small and portable.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My first proper finished item was a navy sweater, knitted when aged 11 at school. I knitted most of it, but got so bored with the dark navy colour that my mum took over. The teacher commented that my knitted started off quite untidy but became neater and neater by the time I'd finished! I didn't tell her that mum finished it.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG ,no way ,just to long ago :lol:


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

i remember knitting a scarf way back in the fiftys knit in garter stitch and then after about seven stitches i think one stitch got dropped right down to the bottom , so the result was a most beautiful item , would love to knit one again someone might remember them they were so popular,i need to make another would be beautiful for a shrugh,


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

As a Brownie/Scout, I made a green & white garter stitch pin cushion for my mother for Mothers Day. (That was at least 62 years ago) Funny thing she didn't sew but kept in on her dressers for years.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah a pair of slippers,and then a tangerine w w sweater vest the slippers were pink


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I made a white dishcloth at school. Ten years old at the time. My teacher was a mean old girl and we were all terrified of her. At the end of class we had to line up for her to check our work. If we dropped a stitch she did not help us , only got mad. I learned to knit in spite of her. My Mam used the dishcloth mistakes and all. Springchicken66.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't remember the first thing I knit, but real close is a knit mouse. I still have the magazine that has the pattern in it, McCall's Needlework from Spring 1977.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

We made simple slippers in junior high, just a rectangle really, with a gathered toe at the end. Worn out long ago!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

isaacsnan said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....I didn't know how to do buttonholes so I sewed the buttons on but in place of buttonholes I sewed on snap fasteners....How lovely I thought she looked...It is just recently I found a photograph of her wearing it for the first time....OMG....wat was I thinking making my gorgeous daughter wear something like that....It just made me realise how far I have progressed with my knitting....not that I am an expert but it really made me think....Will be interesting to hear about what others have made for the first time.....Happy knitting.....xxxx


Dishcloths.. 
and more dishcloths.. 
My first non-dishcloth item was a feather and fan afghan for one of my grandkids...


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

I learned how to knit when I was 10. I made a v-neck sweater for myself and the yarn was white with burgundy tufts of fuzzy yarn every so often. It was a cute sweater and I wore it till I outgrew it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG YES!!
It was so ugly.
All I could afford was rug yarn and on sale was bright orange and brown. Oh well I made an afghan. It was hard and heavy and so ugly I will never forget it. But I used it on my bed for a long time.
And that was a VERY VERY VERY long time ago.
Linda


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

A plain garter stitch red scarf.


----------



## ca-patti (Jun 22, 2012)

My first knitted item I made when I was 19. It was a man's cabled cardigan sweater. I taught myself to knit from a library book, and didn't realize I was picking a very difficult project to start. I stuck it out, just kept following the directions, and eventually finished. It turned out pretty good. I have knitted hats, scarves, afghans, and socks since then. Socks are my most recent project.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I was 9 or 10 and I knitted a pair of mittens in a new (1956 or 58) red, water resistant wool yarn. They had a cable down the front. When I finished them they were very long and skinny but they streached to fit my hands so I wore them a lot.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

My first knitted item was when I was 11.I made a pillow.It was purple and one side was stocking stitch and the othe side was basketweave stitch.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I knitted a baby green sweater set for my youngest son, he is now 50, it was what I learned to knit on, and it turned out very good, my MIL knitted the same pattern in pink thinking I was was going to finally have a girl, he wore it for a year then my oldest GS wore it.


----------



## kitteNZ (Dec 8, 2011)

I most certainly do remember my first knitted article. It was a cardigan/jacket for my 16inch doll. I was 7yrs old. I don't have the garment or the doll but I think I still have the pattern for the jacket which was cut out of a magazine.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

The very first finished article has to have been argyle socks for the BF of the moment. Before that, many things started and left on the needle, because I had been "knitting" for years; my grandma taught me.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Knitted slippers...think someone else mentioned them...knit in a flat piece, tow drawn up with gathering...sewn up the back, and voila! finished......made them with cuddle spun yarn ( bulky ) and finished them off with a pom pom.....made many pairs that year ( probably all in the same colors) everyone in the family rec'vd them as Christmas gifts.....haven't made a pair since.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> OMG ,no way ,just to long ago :lol:


LOL. Ditto. My mind draws a blank. I'm retired


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

The first item I knitted was when I was about 9 years old, it was a rather ugly tea cosy in stripes of yellow and brown. I gave it to my grannie and she proudly put it on her teapot. I heard many years later that my grannie and aunts had lots of giggles over that ugly tea cosy.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I've mentioned it before, but it was khaki green squares to be sewed together for the WWII soldiers. After that it was a raglan sleeve sweater. My first crocheted thing was a ruffle doily made in fine thread. No wonder I am the mess I am today!!!


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh I can never ever forget it! My mum was teaching me when I was about 10 and I wanted to do a lime green sweater with brown and white houndstooth check cuff and V neck insert (yes I know, pretty vile but it was the 50's!). Dad said I'd never finish it so I made him promise to buy me a dog if I did. Mum helped me quietly knitting in the dark in the laundry so he wouldn't know but I struggled with every stitch of the lime green. Took me SO long but I met him coming home from work one day, running up the street wearing it and the next weekend, off we went and got my darling boxer puppy Kim. Started a lifelong love affair with knitting and dogs!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I was 12 yrs. old and knitted a a mint green cardigan. One thing I remember very clearly was learning the Kitchener stitch. No one told me it was hard, so I've always wondered why so many people seem to fear it. 

Penny


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

My first knitted item was a three-stranded scarf on size 15 needles about two years ago. It actually came out pretty well and was donated to charity. My first crocheted item was a ripple afghan in shades of brown and beige for my mother some 45 years ago. Think my sister still has it somewhere. :roll:


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Your question made me think. My very first project was a vest for my high school sweetheart. He loved it and perfect for Chicago cold weather. 47 years ago no wonder I could not remember.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure mine was a "doll blanket" meaning it was a garter stitch square. I don't really remember clearly though.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

When I was in grade 3, I knitted a baby bonnet. The nun who taught the home economics course did not know what to do with me. So, I said I will help/teach to my classmates. I was even able to to correct drop stitches. I must have been knitting before but I don't remember what I knitted.


----------



## yvone (May 11, 2012)

i was in class in school and knitted with hands below desk .it was a bobbin hat and scarf.THE SCARVE ONLY TOOK A FEW ROWS AS EVERY FEW STS WHERE DROPPED OFF THE NEEDLE AND THE SCARF STRETCHED" LONG."[LADDER FASHION.] tHIS WENT ON FOR WEEKS AND AT THE END OF THE lesson the teacher undone it.SO I MADE THEM AT HOME.i arrived at school in them and thought i was fantastic.The teacher saw me and said [you look like an insult to injury in that hat and scarf.It never stopped me it was 60 years ago


----------



## marie1 (Jun 11, 2012)

HI

JUST COMMENTING ON YOUR PICTURE OF THE GINGER CAT ON YOUR PROFILE, IS IT A CARD ETC? OH, YOU MUST HAVE A CLEVER CAT THEN, BECAUSE I HAD A GINGER TOM BUT HE GOT RUN OVER, I MISS HIM SO MUCH. MARIE


----------



## monalisa63au (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the memories! Booties for my next door neighbour who was expecting! I was 7, and my Aunt taught me to knit. 42 years ago! Wow.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

My first knitted item brings back wonderful memories of learning from my grandmother. It was scarf, probably about 20 stitches wide made out of a very splitty navy yarn. Droped stitches, split stitches resulting in a very wobbly edge on both sides. I think I gave it to my mother who kept it for a very long time. Still makes me smile to think about it.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep. The spring of 3rd grade grammer school. We all had to knit long white cotton bandages for the soldiers in Korea. Some strips were to be 3" wide and others 5" wide. Seemed like they were 40 miles long. I feel sincerely sorry for the poor soldier for whom they were used. With all the purls where there should have been knits, no side was smooth.


----------



## Susan Reed (Jun 13, 2012)

I made a wash cloth for my Mother on Mothers's Day when I was in first grade sixty years ago.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My first project was a scarf that my granny cast on for me when i was 10 yrs old. it was nothing fancy just simple knit stitch. as i got older and into more things at school it got put away. once gage was born 7 yrs ago i got it back out. started working on it again. i never knew how to cast off so bought a knitting for dummies type of book and taught myself. good thing too. it was 7 feet long. good thing my uncle is 6 foot 6. guess what he got for christmas that year. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

A baby blue garter stitch scarf that I wanted to go with my new navy blue wool cape-think '60s and Sargent Pepper! I was in college and bought the needles and yarn at WT Grants where I had a charge account. Well, one applied and was given a book of coupons that totaled $100.00. No plastic cards then!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

My first knitted item ,(when I was about 10),finished was a scarf knitted in stocking stitch,3" of light blue and 3" of light green alternating...I knitted it quite tight and it rolled in like a tube (Didn't know then that I could have ironed it flat!)...don't know what ever happened to it, and first crocheted item was red and meant to be flat like a doily,but I didn't know how to increase so it went up like a tube,haha!



















' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yes, it was a red sweater for my Mom. It looked awful, but she wore it to church and now I see that the sweater not only showed how bad I was at knitting, it showed how good my mother was, for her to wear that in public.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

My first crocheted item was a ripple afghan. Made it when I was about 16, 2 months after I started crocheting. My grandma told me I inherited her crocheting ability. I must have to have been able to make that so soon after learning to crochet.


----------



## Mimi43 (Jun 22, 2012)

I was in nursing school and couldn't afford all the yarn at once to knit a navy blue cardigan so I just bought a skein at a time. The sweater came out great but it aged at different rates and I ended up with a sweater that ranged from navy blue to washed denim in color.it was quite a conversation piece.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

A scarf


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When I first learned to knit about 8 or 9 years ago, I knitted my husband a double strand, worsted weight, crew neck sweater with a cable straight up the center front. I had no pattern for the cable and had never knit one before. The sweater fits, but he now says it is too warm to wear although it was knit exactly as he requested. When finished, we found that I had reversed one stitch on the outer edge of the cable. Every other part of the project, including the set-in sleeves was correctly done.

I was so proud of the work, but I didn't know that others might find any part of knitting to be difficult. I've learned much differently since then as I've met other knitters and attempted lace knitting myself.


----------



## Gerry Travers (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there, Your reply brought memories for me; 1977 I had my back op and was worried sick about my kids, then 17, 13 and 6 year old!
Hubby was doing his best working and the school trips etc. Was in hospital for 6 weeks and had to learn to walk again...op was called laminectomy, but now they do key hole for these ops. I was knitting at the time, the wombles were all the go, and my little daughter and I were doing these. Managed to finish them, holding the knitting above my head while on traction before the op, very uncomfortable and tiring. How and ever I survived and was walking normally within a few months, never looked back. These things come to try us I think. Cheers Gerry in Coventry UK


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Socks,that took forever.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> The first item I knitted was when I was about 9 years old, it was a rather ugly tea cosy in stripes of yellow and brown. I gave it to my grannie and she proudly put it on her teapot. I heard many years later that my grannie and aunts had lots of giggles over that ugly tea cosy.


Wasn't it such a lovely 'grannie' thing to do, to proudly use it....and not laugh in front of you!! 
Can't remember the very first thing I knitted, but the first item of clothing I made myself was a stripey 'loopy' vest....it ended up as a cushion cover (on my bed, at Mums 'suggestion') it was a particularly revolting mixture of colours as I recall.....I was about 10, maybe 11. When it mysteriously disappeared, I was led to believe that the cat destroyed it.....??


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

It was a scarf, I was 8 and my grandmother had shown me how to knit and purl.

Janice in Massachusetts


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

There were some scarves for friends who asked me to do it for them....odd but I didn't do much for myself.
I do remember my first BIG project was in late high schoo when I made my first afghan; my mother said it looked like it had stood in front of a firing squad! Of course I didn't pick a straight stitch, but a more difficult one so it was pretty bad. Oddly, my mother laid it carefully on the back of a chair for many years until I finally made her another. I do remember the joy of finishing many later in college that I knew were perfect! Sweaters for kids came a few years later, and I was lucky to have figured out what I was doing by then and so my sons have baby keepsakes hopefully for future generations.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hair bands, with yellow fuzzyish yarn. That was in the 60's I was in 7th grade.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

knitted scarf for a favorite teacher from 7th grade I was freshman in HS. Before that small clothing items no patterns for barbie dolls.


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

I knitted a scarf for my teddy when I was four, and he is still wearing it.so proud when it was done. 
My daughter has just made her teddy a scarf she was six, glad I could pass on this to her.


----------



## kayaker (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, it was a scarf for my boyfriend in high school 40 years ago.


----------



## kayaker (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, it was a scarf for my boyfriend in high school 40 years ago.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

My first knitted item / baby booties. I taught myself to knit in the 60's from a learn how book. My husband was working on his graduate degree at Csu in colorado and we had our baby girl. Don't have any of the booties, gave them all away as gifts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think i had learned to knit much earlier, but it was when I was about 16 that I made a classic cardigan in mint green. I had that sweater for years until my house burned down and I lost everything I had made over the years.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

when i was 6 yrs old everyone thought i was the spawn of satan, i had adhd and not much was known about it at the time. my grandma's best friend gave me a hook and yarn and told me to do what she did.this was in hopes of keeping me busy. well i was supposed to be makein a little strip, it turned into a floppy hat for a barbie doll.i have much inproved since then and an grateful to her for teaching me


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember completing a long green skirt with fringe. Done in a double crochet shell, with matching vest. That was the hippie generation, and in style then.


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

7th grade home crafts class - we knitted house slippers by knitting rectangles and sewing them up. Sewed my first dress in that class, too. Mrs. Banning was the teacher. Isn't it odd how 46 years have passed and I remember her name? I guess you remember the ones who really taught you something.


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, I can remember quite clearly. As a small child I was taught to knit and subsequently knit hot-water-bottle covers for the winter months - circular knitting at that. The house was extremely cold so the hot-water-bottle was always needed. I would have been about 7 years old. In later years I knitted various woolies for myself for school. Socks came a little later. Mother was extremely good at knitting socks and made so many pairs I cannot imagine how many.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

the first thing I knitted was a toy rabbit, that was about 48years ago, don't know what happened to it xx


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

Slippers...I was taught to knit by a nun,Sister Mary Pauline!She was a Sister of Charity,at aa time when they still wore those big headpieces as part of their habit!


----------



## kayaker (Jun 22, 2012)

I made a scarf for my boyfriend in high school 40 years ago. It was two colors, rust and navy. Don't remember if he ever wore it though.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, my very first cardigan, red it was and I wore it for many years until my daughter decided to "borrow" it and got it dirty so whe put it in the washer and it shrunk so much I almost cried!


----------



## rmrrdh (Jun 22, 2012)

My first knitting project was a hot pad for my grandmother. I was home from school and my mom taught me. About 10 years later, i made my next project: a sweater with cables! I don't recommend that as a first project! My stitches were so tight I could hardly slip the stitches off the needles...I have made great improvements over the last 40 year


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> As a Brownie/Scout, I made a green & white garter stitch pin cushion for my mother for Mothers Day. (That was at least 62 years ago) Funny thing she didn't sew but kept in on her dressers for years.


Isn't that just like a Mom...loved it because you made it for her, it didn't matter that she didn't sew. I am sure she treasured it because of that. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

But of course I do and I was and still am so proud of it. I was 5 years old at the time and I could never keep still so my cousin sat me down and proceeded to show me how to make a shawl for my doll. Nothing fancy just purl every row and when I was done she then showed me to cast off and add a fringe to it. I'll never forget the fall of 1963. That was the beginning of a new experience for me and I have been knitting ever since. Oh and by the way, after almost 50 years I still have that doll shawl at my dads house. I should get it and post a pic of my first knitted item. It was an ugly gray but it was beautiful for me and besides that, my doll loved it....lol


----------



## doggymom (Jun 13, 2012)

The first thing I ever knit was a pair of Phentex (terrible yarn but lasted forever) slippers - I was so proud of them. I was probably about 12 years old - I wore them everyday. Then my brother had surgery on his foot and he took them to wear as he couldn't get his shoes on. I was pretty happy that somebody appreciated my work (well, he probably didn't appreciate the knitting - just that they fit and didn't hurt his foot)


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember that when I was seven my great aunt taught me to do the knit stitch to cast on and to cast off, I first knit a green headband and then followed with a red scarf


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

wowwwww you guys are all so adventuress for first knitting progects! I started with a dishcloth and still have not gone beyond scarfs and hats not that I have any real interest to make clothing but I admire your enthusiasm for first time projects!


isaacsnan said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....I didn't know how to do buttonholes so I sewed the buttons on but in place of buttonholes I sewed on snap fasteners....How lovely I thought she looked...It is just recently I found a photograph of her wearing it for the first time....OMG....wat was I thinking making my gorgeous daughter wear something like that....It just made me realise how far I have progressed with my knitting....not that I am an expert but it really made me think....Will be interesting to hear about what others have made for the first time.....Happy knitting.....xxxx


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

My first project was a garter stitch scarf knit with Aunt Lydia's rug yarn on pencils for my Dad. I was 11. He wore that scarf to church on Sunday for years.


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, one mitten in 4-H. Thats right 1 (one) mitten. I tell people I had to keep changing hands,LOL


----------



## Sbrumm (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, I was 17. My girlfriend's Mom taught me. I knitted a pale yellow cardigan and coincidentally just came cross a picture this week of me wearing it. Found memories. Sandra


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

tried to teach myself to knit,30 yrs ago..i could cast on,knit and bindoff..it was small,i called it a headband,it was bright yellow..i think one of my daughters may have wore it ,a time or to.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I really break out laughing when I think of and remember m first project. I was about 8-9 and I took spare yarn from my mothers knitting and made a scarf that probably was about 6 feet long and had every color under the sun. IO kept it and showed it to my children when they were old enough to look at it and say, "Mom, tell me you really didn't wear that thing, it is beyond ugly" At the time I made it Ithought it was really beautiful, but after many, many, years, I realized my kids were right. We still laugh about it today, with my kids grown ands families of their own.


----------



## suzannejef (Feb 8, 2012)

I was 8 and a girl named Stephanie Shuler taught me to knit on a pair of yellow #2 pencils at school. The finished rectangle was quite tiny and a funny shade of "pencil lead", but after washing it and folding it just so, it made a beautiful clutch purse for my Barbie doll. I still have it somewhere.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I just started knitting last Fall so I remember my first project - a scarf for my husband. And although I cast on 32 stsitches and ended the scarf with 43 stitches, he wore it all winter. It was all garter stitch but a self-striping yarn so I looked like a genius even though it was shaped a bit weirdly.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I made a 4" wide 6' long bandage for a leper colony..I was 6 yrs old.


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

It was nearly 50 years ago, but I do remember. I am self taught and the first thing I knit was a jaket for my Dad, lined it and put in a zipper. I was so proud of it, and so was he.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> *laughing hysterically. I most certainly do...it was this dark purple garter stitched 5 sided square!!! I think I was about 8....still makes me laugh when I think about it!!


I'm same as you--laughingly remember a black garter st. shoulder purse.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Dishcloth


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

inishowen said:


> My first proper finished item was a navy sweater, knitted when aged 11 at school. I knitted most of it, but got so bored with the dark navy colour that my mum took over. The teacher commented that my knitted started off quite untidy but became neater and neater by the time I'd finished! I didn't tell her that mum finished it.


LOL Cute story Inishowen


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

My first was a year and a half ago, a scarf kit from Joanne's. Now, I just finished my first lace shawl, I love lace, and have been doing socks. I am hooked forever. Which I had not waited until I was 67 to start!


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my, I just finished my first knitted scarf. I gave it to my granddaughter for her birthday last month. She is sooo sweet. She sent me a picture of herself wearing it at the end of May here in Texas. I hope I don't look back and think the same thing about my first knitted item.


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

My first "finished" item was a pink cotton sweater that grew every time I put it on!


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I was probably 14 (60 years ago today). It was a short sleeve sweater (at least that's what it was supposed to be).
When I put it on, the weight of the yarn, and the loose knit, made it drop to a cocktail length! My brother reminded me of it a short time ago, and we had a real laugh over it. Of course, it wan't funny then.
blessings...


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was four and I knitted...wait for it...a scarf. She cast on and off. My teddy loved it. My mother died soon after and my beloved stepmother arrived a few years later. She was left handed. That was ok cos she knitted the same as me but to this day I can't crochet cos she did that left handed. She was knitting my dad a cricket sweater but before she finished it he gave up cricket so she frogged it and made several items from the white wool - my dad was rather large! To this day my teddy (who is 63 as am I cos my grandmother bought him for me the day he was born)is wearing the vest and pants I knitted for him and this time I did the casting on and casting off. I think it's only the outfit that's holding Teddy together! I can still see myself sitting in the kitchen with my mother, knitting together. Thanks for sending me down memory lane and those happy memories.

luv Lynda


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

It was a scarf I made in knitting class. Was given too small needles, too fine a yarn, but struggled thur. The red and green colors I choose ended up to be a multi pattern long silly scarf to wear at Christmastime. It worked with the variety of patterns otherwise the tension was a mess.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh yes, my very first cardigan, red it was and I wore it for many years until my daughter decided to "borrow" it and got it dirty so whe put it in the washer and it shrunk so much I almost cried!


Yes,me too. My Very Very First was my Cardigan,Red it was RED too.In 1955. we moved to New Delhi India, it was cold and need sweater in winter. My mom,my sister and I went shopping for Yarn. I picked Red color, and Needles were 14" long. My mom taught me to knit and purl and helped me complete the Cardigan I was10 yrs old and in 6th Grade then.My sister picked Turquoise Blue and my mom picked Off White to knit a Shawl for herself. I also made a Poinsettia Swatch by looking at a Graph with leftover scraps three colors of yarn! Ever since I knitted on and off. I started knitting a lot since 1975 when I settled down in a small town called Gallup New Mexico, and Knitted a Sampler Afghan(Full Size Bed Spread) and I learned to Crochet! My Very First Project was a Flower! I was so Fascinated by going in the round unlike Knitting Straight, I kept making the flowers and 12 of them with one skein so I won't forget how to make it. Did not ever seen written instructions! IT WAS in Red Color,and I kept making Flowers in 12 colors 12 each and made into Granny Squares with Varigated Yarn and then with black Yarn and Put together it became a King Size Bed Spread! I love to Knit Sampler afghans in cables, colors and Lace. and of course Granny Squares and Flowers. I am posting a few photos! Now I am knitting for my Grand Children!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, great colors and a very ambitious project. Beautiful work.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I knitted, for my first item, a white scarf. Never wore the thing, although, I still have it. After that I never picked up my knitting needles for years. When I started seeing all the pretty yarns that are now being made, I fell in love. LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The first thing I remember knitting was a small blanket for my first child. I did three - three children. Then I started a larger one for a teacher, got too busy with kids and stopped, and picked it up 25 years later and finished it! The first three were with variegated yarn, which I still love. The one for the teacher was bright yellow (her favorite color) with red and variegated stripes. It's really pretty if you like bright colors. Now I'm still knitting blankets - enjoy it very much!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My first projects were slippers & EVERYBODY got a pair! However, the first "real" project was a V-neck sweater for my husband (at the time). It was a beautiful shade of blue & it turned out great except for one thing - the sleeves were about 6 inches too long! I always intended to try to re-do the sleeves but, because I was so new to knitting, I never did. By the time I was knowledgeable enough to do something about the sleeves, we were divorced so I just gave it to the Goodwill & hopefully someone else reworked the sleeves.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My first projects were slippers & EVERYBODY got a pair! However, the first "real" project was a V-neck sweater for my husband (at the time). It was a beautiful shade of blue & it turned out great except for one thing - the sleeves were about 6 inches too long! I always intended to try to re-do the sleeves but, because I was so new to knitting, I never did. By the time I was knowledgeable enough to do something about the sleeves, we were divorced so I just gave it to the Goodwill & hopefully someone else reworked the sleeves.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry about the duplicate reply, I don't know what happened.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

A scarf that had lumps and bumps on the side where I kept adding stitches!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

As I learned at school at 8 years old, the choice was not mine. It was a green and yellow scarf with fringe. My teacher, a nun, taught me. She was so nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

for years I just knitted squares or scarfs.. garter stitch no purling. Then in between crocheting I would practice knitting continental and my purling. The only think I have crochet is doilys and afghans, then its been about 2 years ago I bought some DPN's and knitted some very bad mittens.. I followed the pattern and didn't take into account that my hands were not that big. So then a pair of socks.. by that time I had joined KP and was learning some things.. but the socks still turned out not so great.. they are a bit short..  I made a sweater for hubby and he loves it... it turned out pretty good.. so I am moving forward still. But still a sponge trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

A STRING DISHCLOTH, KINDERGARTEN, COMPLETED BY MY MOTHER!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Doll cloth,dress, than Hat,I remember because my Aunt, who tough me made me knit every day,other Kids where out and playing,, no, not me. that was 60 years ago, and when my first Child came along, I knitted and knitted, had so much I could have outfitted 2 or 3 Baby's. Man, was I glad she tough me!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Ahhh yes! It was a yellow sleeveless sweater made of itchy acrylic. It was supposed to be ribbed but somehow ended up seed stitch. Design element right! I did wear it with a wonderful, multicolored, skirt. Shortly after that I made my parents a each a pair of socks. 

Knitting was one of the many wonderful things I learned in college!


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

I was the only granddaughter, so my grandmother decided I needed to learn to knit. I was 6 years old and made my dad a gray scarf. It was soooooo bad, but he wore it to work with pride. There were many attempts after that, none turning out the way I thought they should. Then when our first daughter was about 2 I got serious and made her a bright red sweater with a hood. It zipped up the back so the little stinker couldn't get it off. She still has that sweater 50 years later and all of her daughter's have worn it. I guess she liked it.


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Purly Girly said:


> We made simple slippers in junior high, just a rectangle really, with a gathered toe at the end. Worn out long ago!


I too grew in Calif. My 1st knitted item was also slippers. Made them at the end of 8th grade Home Ec class. Must have been a staple in Calif.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

a dishcloth.made with dishcloth cotton.then dolls clothes first big project at age nine was a sleeveless pullover for my dad.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

black headband


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

MY first item must have laid the road for many such items, it was a pair of slippers in stockinette stitch 8 x 8 and then you joined the edges on one side, and the other edge to make the toe.Very easy now, but for a 12 yr old who was all thumbs not so much, I remember mine were bright orange, my favorite color then.....we learned to knit in a class at the YWCA.....


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wool argyle socks for my then boyfriend. His aunts taught me. When I had a new boyfriend I thought I'd better make him a pair. He wore them once and I never saw them again until after we were married. I was putting away his packed clothes and found this tiny pair of socks - I had neglected to tell his mother that they were wool -hot water and an old time agitator washing machine did their work and neither my now husband nor his mother ever wanted to tell me. lol


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My first knitted project was a sweater from Vogue Knitting Magazine. (1979) It was done in Tahki silk, teal, with a huge cat knitted in gray on the front. My son, who was born in 80, loved that sweater. When he was 3 I had to make him a matching sweater. Back then, all I had were these long clover brand knitting needles.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 8 while being quarenteened in my home due to my sister having Scarlet Fever. My mother cast on 25 stitches and taught me garter stitch. When not doing my homework I was knitting. After the 10 weeks were up and I was allowed back to school I had a very wonky green scarf about 6 feet long. The first thing I finished on my own was a pair of 4 needle mittens for my one year old son. That was 59 years ago. I've gotten a litter better since then. Edith M


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I remember it well. It was a forest green pullover for my godson who was 4 at the time. I was 21, and single. We lived in different states and I never knew if it fit, he liked it or if he ever wore it. Looking back, I can probably answer all those questions. But I loved knitting so much, I went merrily on before learning the lesson we all learn that there are people who think handmade is inferior and less than desirable. So I have learned to be discerning in those that I knit for!!
Shelty lover


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I knit a blanket out of different color squares, then sewn together


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I was 10 in 1966...my girlfriend taught me to knit. The first thing I made was a sweater for my Barbie...two rectangles seemed down the sides and shoulders...holes left for the head and arms. I was the ugliest shade of yellow...either that, or the yarn was very dirty. I don't remember where the yarn came from. I still have it...and my Barbie doll and clothes.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

My first was a pair of slippers.then everyone in my family got slippers even if they didn't want them.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

a cabled afghan. Brought the yarn on a 5-month Europe trip and every so often, I asked my dad to send more yarn to me (which I had pre-bought before I left Canada). Still use that afghan today .. and that was about 30 years ago!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It was a dress for my doll.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

OH yes I made a pair of mittens on four dpns and they turned out really nice....or so I thought lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitnmom said:


> I was the only granddaughter, so my grandmother decided I needed to learn to knit. I was 6 years old and made my dad a gray scarf. It was soooooo bad, but he wore it to work with pride. There were many attempts after that, none turning out the way I thought they should. Then when our first daughter was about 2 I got serious and made her a bright red sweater with a hood. It zipped up the back so the little stinker couldn't get it off. She still has that sweater 50 years later and all of her daughter's have worn it. I guess she liked it.


So nice!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Every girl in my class at school was given wooden needles and bright orange wool.We all knitted kettle holders in garter stitch.This was during world war 2.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I made myself a basket weave, red woolen scarf when I was about 9, and I still have it and wear it, and I'm 65 now. Don't know how much the yarn cost, but it was a heck of an investment!


----------



## elainestiv (Jan 1, 2012)

I had no needles so iused pencils to knit a scarf for myself. This was about 50 years ago, when my granny saw what i was using to knit with she gave me a bag of left over wool and REAL needles .


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

ralphie said:


> I was probably 14 (60 years ago today). It was a short sleeve sweater (at least that's what it was supposed to be).
> When I put it on, the weight of the yarn, and the loose knit, made it drop to a cocktail length! My brother reminded me of it a short time ago, and we had a real laugh over it. Of course, it wan't funny then.
> blessings...


Happy Birthday Ralphie! Love your story.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I remeber learning to knit in school, I think in 3rd grade. Our project was a pair of potholders in simple garter stitch. I finished them and added a crochet border. They were a little off but my Mom used them until they fell apart.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine was a scarf, knitted when I was 3. It was for my mum and was full of holes and dropped stitches, but she loved it and she wore it!!! When I went through her things after she died 12 years ago, I came across a package with my name on it. When I opened it there was this scarf. She had kept it all these years and now one of my big shop bought stuffed teddybears wears it around his neck.


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

I learned to knit just a square piece with knit and purl alternating. Then I talked my Mom into getting some beautiful white angora and a pattern for a headband. It was very simple, beginning with one stitch and increasing to about 15 or so in the middle and then decreasing down, and then some kind of tie at each end. I never did wear it, but it did get finished. 

I found the pattern the other day, but have not had a chance to really look at it. I do onot know what happened to the item, but I am sure my Mom paid quite a bit for that skein of angora, just because I wanted it so much!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> Mine was a scarf, knitted when I was 3. It was for my mum and was full of holes and dropped stitches, but she loved it and she wore it!!! When I went through her things after she died 12 years ago, I came across a package with my name on it. When I opened it there was this scarf. She had kept it all these years and now one of my big shop bought stuffed teddybears wears it around his neck.


Touching story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Many years ago my Mother in Law taught me how to crochet. How fun. So I got a crochet hook and some yarn and crocheted a pair of slippers. Pink. Not knowing anything about gauge, my slippers ended up looking like they would fit Michael Jordan.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

I knit a pair of garter stitch slippers from a pattern a college friend loaned me. Then, years later, I knit a few pairs of mittens followed by a darling vest with a duplicate stitch apple on it for my daughter. I really liked that and received many compliments on it. My two girls are growing up and they both got ponchos next. My elder daughter still has hers about 40 years later. Then I knit myself an Aran sweater which I still have.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

My first crocheted item was a dress for a miniature doll when I was about 9 years old. It was in variegated pink crochet cotton and I felt so grown up making it. I tried knitting, but could not get the hang of it, until I was pregnant with my first child. Then, with help from my mother and a neighbor, I made a baby sweater. I remember my stitches that my stitches were so tight the fabric was stiff.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

helen4930 said:


> Oh I can never ever forget it! My mum was teaching me when I was about 10 and I wanted to do a lime green sweater with brown and white houndstooth check cuff and V neck insert (yes I know, pretty vile but it was the 50's!). Dad said I'd never finish it so I made him promise to buy me a dog if I did. Mum helped me quietly knitting in the dark in the laundry so he wouldn't know but I struggled with every stitch of the lime green. Took me SO long but I met him coming home from work one day, running up the street wearing it and the next weekend, off we went and got my darling boxer puppy Kim. Started a lifelong love affair with knitting and dogs!


My first project was also a mint green cardigan with raglan sleeves. I was 18 and just jumped in and followed the pattern. My future MIL showed me how to do the buttonholes, and I felt such a sense of pride- although thinking back it was a very amateurish effort!
I taught myself to chrochet when my youngest daughter was born. She needed two hour feeds through the night and my husband worked night shift. It kept me awake trying to work it out!


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

The first thing I ever knit was a baby sweater for my youngest sister. Mom was pregnant while I was a sophomore in college, so a dorm mate taught me to knit. It was a mint green cardigan -- really turned out well. . That was 44 years ago! Well, since then Mom has passed away and I inherited her cedar chest. Inside was that little sweater, looking much worn. (grateful for that). I don't know how she ever got my sister's little hands through those sleeves, as they were cast on with what must have been a "thumb cast on" cuz there is ABSOLUTELY no stretch to those little cuffs. Makes me smile though to think my sister wore it and she was the first in a long list of babies whom I have been privileged to knit for!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My first item I knitted after I taught myself to knit was a glove. LOL How stupid was that. I had to use the dbl pointed needles too. Needless to say there was a huge hole where the thumb connected and the fingers were about just as bad. Would you believe I never made the other glove. 
Now I can't remember what my next project was. Must have been ok beings I have forgotten about it. That was about 55 years ago.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I only started knitting about 3 years ago, since I had more time. It was tought I took about 3 knitting classes to figure it out. I had the desire to learn something since I watch my grandmother, and ma do that kind of craft for along time. So I really tried. I'm not as far as they got but I'm good! I would say it was a premie blanket.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a blue sweater for my sister. I was a nanny for Dr. and his wife. Mrs taught me to knit.It didn't turn out to bad.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I am still LOL!!! What a funny story! My 1st knitting experience was knitting squares for an afghan being made by all the knitters in our school knitting club. My 1st REAL test of knitting was making a pair of argyle sox for my Dad. Took me forever! I finished 1 sock by Christmas, so gave him 1 sock & an IOU for 1 sock. After he died many years later, my Mom told me she found my IOU note in his drawer. He had saved it all those years. And, yes, I did finish the 2nd sock!

Judy


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I was in first grade, my oldest sister gave me a pair of knitting needles and some yellow yarn and I made a headband. Even wore it to school...once.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I taught myself to knit for a school project. I made a headband. Then I made a baby blue turtleneck sweater. I got to wear it once, my Mom washed it and it shrunk...this was back in the 60's


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

A scarf, in the 60's, out of that glorious multi-colored yarn . . .


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

A green sweater for my daughter ( age 3) out of thick and thin yarn. It was how I taught myself to knit.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah, too bad about your sweater. I guess back then everything was washed in hot water! Now we know better...Judy


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Aside from the occasional scarf etc, or dishcloths...my first real item that I completed was a sleeveless sweater with a mock twist turtleneck out of Sally Melville's The Purl stitch book.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Aside from the occasional scarf etc, or dishcloths...my first real item that I completed was a sleeveless sweater with a mock twist turtleneck out of Sally Melville's The Purl stitch book.


----------



## calemma (Jul 24, 2011)

When I was a kid in England my mum taught me to make scarves. They were all garter stitch and right before you bound off you dropped every other (or every third) stitch and then pulled the scarf so that the dopped stiches "ran" all the way down the scarf. Then we would gather each end of the scarf and sew on a pompom. We made the pompoms by folding a piece of cardboard and wrapping the yarn around it.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, pompoms are still made that way! Used to put little ones on top of baby hats until we(our knitting, sewing group at church) decided babies didn't need pompoms...if the hat slipped a little, they could sleep on the pompom.

Judy


----------



## Angela Kay (Mar 19, 2012)

isaacsnan said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....I didn't know how to do buttonholes so I sewed the buttons on but in place of buttonholes I sewed on snap fasteners....How lovely I thought she looked...It is just recently I found a photograph of her wearing it for the first time....OMG....wat was I thinking making my gorgeous daughter wear something like that....It just made me realise how far I have progressed with my knitting....not that I am an expert but it really made me think....Will be interesting to hear about what others have made for the first time.....Happy knitting.....xxxx


My first was a potholder when I was in 2nd grade. I remember the agony and tears I shed while trying to learn. I could never, ever knit or crochet a straight edge. Everything ended up being odd-shaped.


----------



## GinniB (Dec 1, 2011)

when I was about 12, my 7th grade sewing teacher handed me a pair of needles, a ball of red yarn and Coats & Clark's how to knit pamphlet to keep me occupied since I had already completed all the year's projects and there were still 2 weeks of school. I made a hat, kind of an elongated ribbed diamond with long twisted ties and white pompoms on the ends. I loved it and wore it the next winter. Believe it or not, over 50 years later it still comes out for really cold outdoor jobs like shoveling sidewalks. GinniB
GinniB


----------



## sisteranne26 (May 18, 2012)

remember she asked completed I am the type that would start a project not following a patern so I still have a lot of started projects. I think it might have been a vest for 4H but there could have been a blanket before. Mothers are known for keeping children projects no matter how they look. Those of us who have children do we have one from ours?


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My mom used to knit all the time. My dad always had vests, sweaters and matching socks. I just turned 12 when my mom died. I wish I had learned more from her, but it was an "adult" time for her and I respected that. That was in 1966. I took up knitting when my kids were little, but I never knit with them. Now my middle daughter and I knit all the time together. So, if you have little ones, always ask if they want to join you. I wish my mom had and my daughter wished I had. Now that we are adults, we knit all the time...and talk about knitting every day.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

vberinger,nice story, it's always time to thank a teacher. (no, I am NOT a teacher) ha,ha! And you still shovel snow???
I sold my big house (4 bedrooms) & bought an "over 55" house, love it. Friends actually moved in next door which is always a plus, but I have wonderful neighbors all around! And, no kids playing baseball in the street, which they did & we all sat on our porches watching them! Now they have growing kids & await the day to move to an over 55 community so they don't have to mow & shovel anymore, either!!! Judy


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

It was during World War 2. My girl friend's mother taught me how to knit and I knitted a sweater for the Red Cross. it was a kakki color.







w


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

Edith M, you gave me another memory. About the same year you were quaranined because of Scarlet Fever the kids in our family got Scarlet Fever in a series--first a brother and we were out of school about a week, then another two kids and we were out about 3 days, last I had it and was out about a week and a half. I was astonished you were quarantined 6 weeks! It would be a kindness if anyone reading forgets how to do the math, but we had one of the last old county doctors. He actually began his practice with a horse and buggy and was one of the first people in the area to own a car! Penacillin came into being and it became the usual cure for most ailments. It was administered with a large metal needle that was sterilized in boiling water betweeen uses, a BIG, HEAVY DUTY needle meant to last. He made house calls and when he got to our house and puffed his way up the stairs (he was older now) he sat on a chair in my room and asked my mother to boil water and sterilize the needles on the coal stove. It took a while to heat the water and in the meantime he and my mother reminisced, as in "you remember ---, and his brother---, etc" and who all had died from Scarlet Fever and where they were buried. Must have been an epidemic--more than a few. Talk about a Bedside Manner! I felt worse after his visit. 

About my first knitted project: someone had an allover cable cardigan I loved and I bought a kit like her sweater, mine with cocoa yarn. I didn't do too well with the instructions and illustrations plus those newfangled needles that felt like working with unruly crowbars. They poked everything and slipped about. I went back to the yarn shop and the owner (a man) showed me how to cast on while he was standing at the cash register. I called the lady who made her sweater and asked for help. She was instructing me by phone while I struggled to hold the phone and do what she said. It wasn't an ideal project to learn on, I know that now. I loved that sweater. My next few projects were those aforementioned slippers. They were something of a fad. 

My mind boggles after reading the lady who made a lace shawl to start! Lace and I still aren't good friends. I love all kinds of cables but lace is a struggle-and the lace is winning.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

k2p3-knit on: I remember being quarantined for measles, never had scarlet fever, but my kids all had what they called "scarletina", I guess a mini-case of scarlet fever. 
Do you remember measles & having to stay in a dark room so as not to ruin your eyes? Thank goodness for all the shots the kids have today, not too many of those diseases aroung any more. Haven't heard of anyone having measles in years!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I was maybe 8 or 9, I made a "sweater" for my favorite stuffed animal. It was a tube thing and had a huge hole in it!


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

It was a potholder for my grandma. Now, when I think of it, I am glad she did not have to use it: too many dropped stitches!
But - what can you expect from a 5 year old knitting with those old, thin steel needles used long ago, and sportsweight yarn. I am 88 now, still knitting. When I taught - I had everyone use size 8 needles and worsted weight yarn.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I was eight years old at school in England,I had to knit a pair of knickers (panties ) for my teachers friend, I had grey wool, can you imagine how itchy it would be.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

My first was a pr of slippers.... then jumped right into acardigan. Haven't stopped since, lots of baby items, afgans, baby items. sweaters , scarves you name it; it's probably crosed these needles. Learning to knit was one of the coolest things I did for myself.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My sister in law taught me in the 50's how to do the knit and purl stitches but not enough time to do a project. Ten years later a friend came over to my house and brought her knitting with her and said I would love to learn how to do that. So the next day I bought yarn and needles and she taught me how to make the house slippers where you CO 30 and K 9 p 1. I was using a purple yarn and put on a purple and white pom pom. They were really nice and I gave them to my mom and I don't think she ever wore them. Then the Brownie leader and I taught the Brownie troop to knit those same slippers for their moms Christmas. Now let me tell you that was fun. My daughters still remember that. Then later my daughter in law taught me how to YO, and K2tog and the rest is history. I have never been afraid to attempt any pattern after that. It is a very enjoyable past time.
9a


----------



## marmarcas (Apr 2, 2011)

I learned to knit over 50 years ago from my best friend. I decided to do socks because I thought they were little and would be easy. Argyle, no less. I don't remember having any particular problems, but I knitted so tightly that my boyfriend couldn't begin to get them on. They were beutiful though. The next thing was a full length coat which I still have--it fit beautifully!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I made potholders (crochet)..white granny square on the back and red rose with granny square around it for the front.I guess they must have been okay cause my grade 6 teacher got me to make two of them and she bought them from me for $2.00.That was in the 50's.Knitting was a sweater for my first baby girl.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

A garter stitch afghan square, the first of many that I knit in those days. I was four.


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

It was the summer between my Jr and Sr year of high school and I had a summer job that took about an hour to get to by bus so I started to knit my boyfriend a pair of argyle socks ( I was really optimistic . All went well until I got to the heel & I thought even a baby couldn't fit this so I frogged and started again == same thing so I quit ( my first WIP) I made other things over the years and after about 50 years of marriage my "boyfriend"asked when I was going to knit him that pair of socks sooo he finally got a pair. Good thing he hung around!!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine was a sweater with three cables down the front for my fiance and actually it was very nice and he continued to wear it for about three and a half years after we were married. Then we went into the Navy and moved to southern California during Viet Nam. It was much too warm there for it. I would not be ashamed of it even today even though he now prefers long sleeved flannel shirts so doesn't do sweaters at all any more.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

A sleeveless, boat-necked sweater for my little sister's first Barbie-type doll. You had to take the head off to get the sweater on, but it looked great!

I think it was 20 stitches across; back same as front.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

first crocheted item was a granny squared baby afghan for my oldest son, before he was born.

my first knit item was a 2x2 ribbed hat for the same son, when he was a toddler. He turned forty this year. I've had a hook or needles in my hand ever since.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

you bet, I was 12 yrs old and it was a garter stitch hot pad and it was turquoise and white. I think my mother still has it LOL.


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine was a pair of mitts when i was about 9, 51 years ago! It was a school. Although I could already knit before that. They used to teach us to sew, embroider and knit then. They were a lovely nasturtium colour and I loved them.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I started knitting 44/45 years ago. I learned how to make a Beret style hat and matching long scarf. I made them with I think size 13/15 knitting needles and varigated baby colors yarn. I was so proud of myself. I don't know what happened to them.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

A basket weave stole ... cream colored wool.


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes!! My Mom had tried to teach me and that didn't work, so I took knitting in my Home Economics class. I was 14 years old. I picked a pattern that the teacher had to approve of. It had to have to have increases and decreases, but it was all garter stitch, LOL!! It was a hot pink and white held together stuffed dog toy. I remember sitting in the floor of the bathroom at school during lunch trying to get some more done on it. Too funny!! That was in the early 70's and those bright wild colors are in style again. Maybe I should knit another dog...NAW!! I passed with a B+


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I made a gift baby sweater, hat and booties for my cousin's
first baby. That was my first, My mom helped me of course.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I was 5 when I learned to knit. My first project was bed socks. My 2nd and 3rd too, for my little sisters. (49yaers ago, yikes) :lol:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

AllThumbsBREN said:


> Yes!! My Mom had tried to teach me and that didn't work, so I took knitting in my Home Economics class. I was 14 years old. I picked a pattern that the teacher had to approve of. It had to have to have increases and decreases, but it was all garter stitch, LOL!! It was a hot pink and white held together stuffed dog toy. I remember sitting in the floor of the bathroom at school during lunch trying to get some more done on it. Too funny!! That was in the early 70's and those bright wild colors are in style again. Maybe I should knit another dog...NAW!! I passed with a B+


They don't have Home-Ec in our schools anymore. They've even redone the Home-Ec room in the HS to be a caffeteria. :-(


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Heavens! Who can remember back that far!!! But I do remember my first project that I was proud of! In junior high we had to sew, knit, whatever a project for the end of the quarter. I had three nieces aged one, two, and three that I was very excited about. So I decided to knit them all slippers that matched. I had to adjust the pattern to fit each one, and they turned out so cute. I was very proud of myself. Maybe too much. LOL.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

10 years old must be the magic age. I learned to knit in class at school. We knit for the soldiers. Helmet liners, tube socks, and sweaters. It kept us busy, and made us not want to poke people and act up. The boys did it too, since it was for men!

This turned out to be a great idea. Fast learners were occupied, and slow learners could listen--again.

Remember when we knitted argyle sweaters for boyfriends?

Carolyn


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think it was numerous squares, then scarves then dolls clothes then my school cardigans, every year until I left and I really enjoyed doing them, also knitted my Dad a mustard yellow jumper and considering he only ever wanted to wear maroon I was surprised at how often he wore it and in between knitted lots of jumpers and cardigans for me. After getting married I knitted my hubby and lovely blue mohair jumper and he never wore it, then I knitted him a jumper with a pattern round the yoke and he used that for fishing (ouch) then on my knitting machine I knitted one with fishermen all round the border and guess what - that's in his fishing bag as well. At last I have got the hint. I now wear the blue mohair one


----------



## Shaunad826 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was eight years-old when I learned to knit and it was a straight stockinette stitch piece that was about five inches wide and about 16 inches long that I folded up on itself and sewed the side seams and VOILA...a turquoise Barbie sleeping bag! I was the hit of the neighborhood!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

The first item I ever crocheted was a baby bonnet for the child I was expecting. Mom was making the sweater, and I made the first bootie before Kathi arrived, and the second one afterwards. I had to try that second bootie 3 times before I could relax enough for it to be the same size as the first one. ; ) 
The first knit item that I remember was, believe it or not, a white christening gown type dress for an expected grandchild, with a feather and fan stitch skirt. I hadn't heard that lace was hard, so I went ahead and just followed the instructions. : ) 
While I was raising my kids, I always crocheted because it was easier to lay down the crochet hook without dropping a stitch, in order to run after a kid doing something or other.
But I prefer knitting, and now I have so many UFIs, I'd have to actually count them to know how many. I have "start-itis"


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I sure do. It was a poncho, 1969 and I was 19. It was all ribbing, and I did it in Dazzelaire, denim color. I absolutely loved it, had long fringe too. Good project to practice tension.


----------



## Gleed (Dec 3, 2011)

My first real project was when I was 7 year old. A pair of argle socks with 4 needles a lots of bobbins of blues, red and yellow. My Blue Bird leader enter them in the county fair, where they won a blue ribbon. I still have them with some moth holes and the felted look my brother add when he threw them in the washing machine.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

My first knitted project was a knitted babe doll by Claire Garland.


----------



## littlemi (Jun 17, 2012)

my first item was a jumper for my teddy when I was about eight. His jumper has long gone, but he still watches out for me on my dressing table


----------



## ToniMc (Jan 23, 2012)

I was 14(63 years ago) and our Home Ec teacher had us buy the 'Learn to Knit' book, yarn and a set of sock needles size 4. We made a pair of mittens. I would never teach someone to knit starting with sock needles, but I have been knitting, sometimes intermittently, ever since. When I ran into problems our neighbor who lived on the farm up the road would get me sorted out. The next thing I chose to make was a pair of booties with a complicated lace cuff. A couple I knew was expecting a baby. The yarn was pink and by the time I had ripped it out due to mistakes they looked like they had been used and abused already. I still gave them to the couple. They had a boy. I still blush when I think about it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I was about 13 yrs. old and a neighbor taught me to knit stockinette stitch and I made a rectangular shaped purse and lined it, put a zipper in, too


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I was taught me years ago to knit but it was by a left hander. I never could get the hang of it. Years later, I took a $8 class @ Sears and knitted a v-neck cardigan. The gal thought I'd lost it! Turned out to be quite good and I wore it for years!


----------



## Bleeps (Aug 16, 2011)

YES..... I am not sure how old I was, but it was a scarf - which actually ended up looking like a bra!!


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

Although my mum taught me how to knit my first completed item was a kettle holder that I knitted at school. I can remember taking it home and proudly handing it to my mum. She used it until it fell to pieces from too many scorch marks from the cooker.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My first completed crochet item was the slippers my grandmother started teaching me. My first completed crochet item without help was a multicolored afghan using every color of yarn I could buy (with baby sitting money) at Woolworth. As for the knitting I wanted to learn to cable and embarked on a cabled pullover for my husband and he still has it.


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, it was a baby sweater for my first son. I was pregnant for him at the time. That was 48 years ago...wow!! I didn't knit a whole lot as the children came along, an occasional sweater or hat, but now I "have time" (ha-ha) to knit again and have taken on the auspicious job of knitting an afghan for each of my grand-children, 13 in all! I am on afghan #4. I take an occasional bear or scarf break, but pretty much have to focus on the afghans. Hope I make it to # 13!!!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I must have been 9 at the time I did my first knitting project. 
In our Brownie group, we knitted houseslippers. I had my older sister to assist me, the pair turned out really nice.
Received a pin for finishing the project.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Yep, sure do remember the 1st thing I knitted, was 10 & my brother's 15 yr. old girlfriend Bernadine taught me.....was a pair of argyle socks knitted on 4 straight needles...mercy, but it was complicated.....but I, for sure, learned knitting basics....had numerous bobbins hanging down in blue & white yarn, wore them every Fri. night with my skates at the roller skating rink. Gosh, I was so proud of 'EM....still have 'EM after 64 yrs. Thank you so much Bernadine!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

When I was in 7th grade, the teacher asked us to bring in something that we had made. I brought in a gray sweater with embroidered daisies that I had made. Not sure anyone believed I made it my self. I think my mother helped some with the seams. Found out that I was allergic to wool and never did wear tht sweater much. Guess my memory hasn't left me yet. I am now 77.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

As a teenager I knit a Barbie doll cardigan for my little sister. Many more outfits followed until I was brave enough to knit myself a non-wool ski sweater...my purpose for learning. (self taught)

P.S. I had scarlet fever a few years ago thanks to my gr'daughter, who had strept' throat. (same germ) You don't see scarlet fever very often... at least in the USA.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

I made a v-neck pullover sweater in variegated purple yarn the summer between 7th and 8th grade. (About 52 years ago!) I bound off so tightly that I couldn't get the sweater over my head! 

My Mom had taught me the basics but couldn't follow a pattern, so I was helped by a friend's blind grandmother who was knitting constantly. I will never forget it!


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

My first knitting was a beginners pattern sweater - it was ugly and I never wore it.
Doilies were my first crochet projects. Later I did a tablecloth, shawls and several afghans for myself, family and friends. I just got back into knitting about a year ago.


----------



## amessiedsma (Jun 22, 2012)

I made my first item at age 15. A pair of white mittens for a little sister of my first boyfriend. My mother embroidered a lazy-daisy stitch on them. I thought they were quite the thing. Boyfriend moved back to Maine and we went our separate ways but always kept in touch with his family. He and family were lovely people but I later married the love of my life 60 years ago and still counting, but I still remember the mittens.


----------



## carol julian (Nov 21, 2011)

Sure do remember. I was nine when I made a long sleeved cardigan with a zipper closure. A good friend of my Moms had taught me to knit, and although I don't remember, I'm sure she gave me a lot of help. I wore it proudly.


----------



## kittikat (Jun 14, 2012)

I remember walking into a knitting shop and asked, am I too old to learn how to knit? The owner said, of course not. I later did a class and the vest was gray with a side cable. I never wore it but still have it. Next was a v-neck sweat shirt. It was black and white with the strips going around. Funny thing, I was still learning and wanted to wash it after getting the white all discolored after ripping it out all the time......When compleded,I washed it and in went the fabric softener. It looked like someone 8 feet tall could wear it. To this day I have never tried another sweater for myself. Roz


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

at age nine, i made a top for my brother. I was proud of it until years later I realized it was all crooked.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember that my mother bought me a kit for a 3/4 sleeve cardigan done on size 11 needles when I was about 11 or 12 years old. I was so proud to have made a whole sweater. I gave it to my aunt who wore it all the time. I remember looking at it when she wore it and noticing that I had twisted the stitches across the back a ways. It was so obvious. I am sure I would really cringe if I saw it now.


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

We were out in the country and I took correspondence at home. We had to do a craft item - I knit small squares - garter stitch, sewn together, and made a doll's afghan which then had to be sewn on to a cloth backing. I knit 90% of it but several people wanted to "have a part" in it. It had to be sent to Wpg to my correspondence teacher - and I rec'd very good remarks for it. I had that afghan for years.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't remember my first item. But I do recall the year I decided to knit my girlfriends berets. I chose the colours with such care and was so proud of my work.
NONE of them EVER wore their beret!!! I believe I was about 14 at the time.
Prior to that it was a crocheted granny square afghan which I finished with pride.


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

yes I remember knitting my first cardigan when I was about 14. It was bright yellow with brown ribbing. It had some sort of pattern but cant remember. My mum taught me to knit and I used to take it to school and knit in the lunch time, that was in the mid sixties


----------



## cynthiar (Jun 8, 2012)

I started out knitting teeny tiny items for the dolls in my doll house! I thought they were exquisite. My mom saved a couple and they confirm the fact that I have a very good imagination.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, a size 40 long (he's now a 44 long) aran knit sweater with true aran wool yarn from Canada and a zipper instead of buttons. We still have the sweater 45 years later. And yes, dear hubby wore it everywhere. He can still wear it, just not zip it.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh yes, I thought everyone started with a pair of slippers or a dish cloth. You are asking me to remember 60 years ago...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yup I do remember. I was five and "santa" put a knitting kit from Red Heart yarn for young learners under the tree. I kept bothering my mother to help me learn to knit, finally about two months later my grandmother helped me. I made a doll scarf that looked like a wedge. My stitches were really tight and as I progressed they got looser--well the doll didn't care and I still have those little needles with red hearts on the ends--it was 1949.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

crafty75 said:


> We were out in the country and I took correspondence at home. We had to do a craft item - I knit small squares - garter stitch, sewn together, and made a doll's afghan which then had to be sewn on to a cloth backing. I knit 90% of it but several people wanted to "have a part" in it. It had to be sent to Wpg to my correspondence teacher - and I rec'd very good remarks for it. I had that afghan for years.


Nice picture--you're both adorable!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

A Barbara Ann hat for skating (Barbara Ann Scott) remember her back in the dark ages? My mom had me knitting my own hat and socks for skating.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I was 14 and made a cardigan. Unfortunately I did not know much about stitching it together so used backstitch and recall not being happy with the results.  It quickly became a moot point because someone tossed it into the dryer and it shrank to baby size. That was 51 years ago and I have come a long way, Baby.


----------



## madelany (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, it was a red cardigan from a kit, knitted in summer 1963. I wore it for years. Here is a picture of my second item, knitted that winter.


----------



## madelany (Oct 22, 2011)

Picture taken last winter.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I made a mohair raglan sleeve for myself. It came out very well and I've been knitting strong for the last 53 years.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Madelany, how cool you can still wear it. Looks brand new.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I made a pair of giaraffe mittens as my first project. I'm sure they had plenty of errors but, I thought they were so cool. They were puppet mittens.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

chriscol said:


> A sleeveless, boat-necked sweater for my little sister's first Barbie-type doll. You had to take the head off to get the sweater on, but it looked great!
> 
> I think it was 20 stitches across; back same as front.


That cracked me up! Thanks so much for the laugh -- and to everyone else, for all the fond memories shared.

Since I absolutely hated scarves and mittens and dishcloths and such and wasn't interested in afghans, my first-ever project in 1968 while my first husband was in Vietnam, was a Shetland wool cardigan, lovely pastel yellow.

I didn't get much wear out of it. Once my new husband was home and we were stationed at Fort Bragg, he bought an old beat-up washing (though it had cold water setting on it), and I used that setting when I washed it and another sweater in cold water so it wouldn't shrink. I had no idea until just a couple of years ago when the felting craze started that water temperature is just one part of the formula, and probably not even the most important part.


----------



## hjdancey (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't remember my first item (age 3) but went on to
baby clothes & made my first Aran sweater for my Father.
He wore it for over 50yrs. It was given back to me to
me when he died.My Dad had lovingly taken care of it.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

My first should have been a scarf, but no, I had to jump right in with a pair of argyle socks for the BF. The were navy blue, and I knitted in low light. You can imagine what they looked like. We broke up not long afterwards. Wonder if there's a connection. lol


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

The first item I finished was a pair of socks for my father. The foot part was so big he could have worn them on the outside of his shoes lol. The next finished item was a short sleeved cardigan for myself - I was so proud of it. Saw a picture of myself wearing it not too long ago, and omg was it ever horrible! Then I knit a baby sweater for my first baby and, although I followed the directions carefully, if I could have gotten his arms into the sleeves, his circulation would have been cut off, not to mention that he wouldn't have been able to move his arms. I only knit afghans after that - until now anyway.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh God, do I. I saw a big story, in our local newspaper, about people getting back into knitting and they focused on a couple of yarn stores. I immediately decided I wanted to learn other techniques, in knitting.

When I walked into the store,I introduced myself and was told how much the classes were. I joined up. I was asked what I wanted to start with. I had no idea. I kept looking at yarn, and then, I decided to make a shawl.

I made the shawl. I forget what knitting company it was. I forget how much time went by, when, in one of my classes, the teacher announced, that a woman, who joined a class, caught on fire , due to her smoking and the flame jumped to the yarn (the yarn I was using) she was knitting with & caught on fire.The yarn wasn't flame retardant . 

When I was told this, the teacher said I could send back whatever yarn I had left and they would reimburse me.

Sorry, I ended up throwing everything in the trash. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

While in middle school, knitted angora cuffs for cotton socks. That was in the beginning year of WW II.


isaacsnan said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....I didn't know how to do buttonholes so I sewed the buttons on but in place of buttonholes I sewed on snap fasteners....How lovely I thought she looked...It is just recently I found a photograph of her wearing it for the first time....OMG....wat was I thinking making my gorgeous daughter wear something like that....It just made me realise how far I have progressed with my knitting....not that I am an expert but it really made me think....Will be interesting to hear about what others have made for the first time.....Happy knitting.....xxxx


----------



## cargeo (Mar 4, 2012)

I took up knitting about 56 years ago. Made a few sqares just to keep my hands busy as I just gave up smoking and needed to do something with my hands. I am still knitting by hand and machine.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

A pair of red socks knit on dpns when I was ten. Now 41 years later, the socks are still my favs to knit. I still have one of the red socks!


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

Since I was 8 year old when my Mom taught me to knit, it was a hairband, because I had really long hair.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Socks, 6 yrs. old., horribly scratching wool but had to wear them.
Learned in School.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I learned knitting stitches at age 7 but I didn't make anything until I was in college. The first thing I tried was a garter stitch sweater made from 4 rectangles. It was strictly "amateur hour" and I didn't wear it anywhere. After that I knitted a sweater in shades of pink (st st with a boat neck and a cable in front) that was a momentous failure! (A few years later I ripped it and knitted a scarf of squares, each one a different stitch pattern).
A year or two after the pink "flop" I tried a simple pullover in black thick and thin yarn and I was successful! After that I branched out and have made sweaters, socks, afghans, hats, scarves, you name it! I bring my current project with me and it is amazing what can be accomplished when I am waiting.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sorry noone wore your handmade berets, how rude. My mother taught my sister & I better than that! I would have worn your beret.


----------



## Diane Lavigne (May 6, 2011)

I remember very well,It was a pair of gloves for my dad.


----------



## Diane Lavigne (May 6, 2011)

I remember very well,it was a pair of gloves for my father.and i said never again i will do a pair of gloves for anyone.Could you imagine 1 finger for a pair of mittens and 5 for a glove means 10 fingers grrr.And i keep my promise after 50 years.Diane


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I knitted hot pads with strips of rags/remnants. My first garment was a pullover with bobbles all over it. I wore that sweater all through high school. And I bet it is in one of the boxes in the attic that I brought home from my parent's house years ago. Got to go look!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

My first knitted project was a pair of house slippers for my father He wore them until they wore out. He was so proud of those sippers.
Ij have come a long way since 10 years old.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

A yellow baby blanket when I found out I was going to be a grandma. That particular baby is now one of my best friends - nine-year-old Madeline who spends every Saturday night with me.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Weird.. I can't remember the item but I remember the yarn. It was variegated...not one of those cool-40-shades-of-blue variegated, but every-color-under-the-sun variegated. Navy blue to purple to red to yellow to green; you get the idea.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I started knitting when i was 7 but the first garment I remember knitting was when I was about 8 1/2. It was a navy blue cardigan for myself for school.It turned out OK and I then knitted little things for my brother and sister's babies


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Yep - I knitted myself a blue and white striped jumper, with matching scarf when I was 9. Lots of dropped stitches, and a bit of a list to starboard, but I loved it and was so proud of myself


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes I do remember my first finished knitting project - erk! My gran started teaching me when I was 6, and I proudly knitted my mum a tea cosy of my own design! Two wobbly squares, cobbled together with spaces for the spout and handle. I was so proud of it! She still has that cosy, and still, occasionally, uses it (mainly when I bring the grandchildren, and great grandchildren round for a visit!!!!)


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hollysgran said:


> Although my mum taught me how to knit my first completed item was a kettle holder that I knitted at school. I can remember taking it home and proudly handing it to my mum. She used it until it fell to pieces from too many scorch marks from the cooker.


what is a kettle holder? Is that an English term? Is it like a pot holder that we use to lift a hot pan or lid or sit a hot pan on so it does not burn the counter or table?


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Perfectly correct honey - I believe you call them "pot holders"


glacy1 said:


> hollysgran said:
> 
> 
> > Although my mum taught me how to knit my first completed item was a kettle holder that I knitted at school. I can remember taking it home and proudly handing it to my mum. She used it until it fell to pieces from too many scorch marks from the cooker.
> ...


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

The first thing I ever knit was a garter stitch scarf. I kept splitting stitches and gave up when I realized I had doubled the number I had started with. The first thing I ever finished was a pair of over the knee baby booties. They turned out so well I just kept knitting. That was 50 years ago.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> Weird.. I can't remember the item but I remember the yarn. It was variegated...not one of those cool-40-shades-of-blue variegated, but every-color-under-the-sun variegated. Navy blue to purple to red to yellow to green; you get the idea.


I have some yarn like that.. I love those colors!

Every primary color under the sun.. if you make something with that and border it in black, it looks like stained glass windows.. if you border it in white, it looks like a field of flowers. I made one with black for my son and I have a white one half done, perhaps I should finish it and give it to my granddaughter who just turned one! I think I will take a photo of the black one in a day or two and post it on ravelry.. Made it years ago when I crocheted and did not knit. Now I knit and rarely crochet.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Perfectly correct honey - I believe you call them "pot holders"
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> ...


Cool. My very first thought was that it was like a jumper/cosy for a kettle after the food was cooked or the water had boiled to keep it warm.... like a tea cozy.. .then I thought.. kettle holder = pot holder..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't remember the first thing I knitted, but do remember knitting myself a 3 piece suit out of 4ply wool consisted of a green skirt, a green and white short sleeve top and a green and white cardigan. After I finished the set, I only ever wore the cardigan and top. Didn't like the skirt. That was a long long time ago. I think I was only just in my very early teens, but I had been knitting since I was about 7 or 8.


----------



## dianeguy (May 26, 2012)

I can remember knitting my first cardigan and often wish I still had the pattern. It was a purple and white cardigan in what I suppose you call a drop stitch. I know I loved it so much. Then I knitted a fishermans rib pullover which I promised myself "NEVER AGAIN" well my lovely husband found this wonderfull pattern for an unusual jacket that he HAS to have!!!!!! so I said of course darling I will knit it. but oh boy after Isaid yes and sat down to make it I remembered my self promise ahhhhhhggg! yes its fishermans rib. Dancy


----------



## Lipster2004 (May 23, 2012)

My first piece of knitting was a pot holder; two pieces of garter stitch sewn back to back. I was only 5 and have now been knitting for over 53 years.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

YES IT WAS A PAIR OF BABY BOOTIES.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Grandma Jan said:


> A yellow baby blanket when I found out I was going to be a grandma. That particular baby is now one of my best friends - nine-year-old Madeline who spends every Saturday night with me.


I love that your Granddaughter spends so much time with you. Mine does too. I get to see them everyweek. Not into kntting yet. ages 5 and 3. But before you know it, I'll be teaching them.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine was a full size cape when I was a freshman in highschool back in the 70s. The pattern had a mistake in it that I just didn't see in my inexperience, and I knew absolutely noone who could knit. Turns out the librarian at school did and bless her: she took the whole kit and caboodle with her for about a week and found that mistake. And I don't even remember her name!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My first garment was gray cardigan sweater.


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

yes, I remember the first thing I knitted was Argyle socks for my husband. Never knitted before, just went right to it & used bobbins & all for changing colors. I knitted on lunch hour every day in the employees room. I'm sure other knitters must have helped me with any problems I had. They were lovely and he wore them daily, even in work boots. Needless to say, before long I was darning holes in toes & heels, but no complaints. They were used daily not laying in a dresser drawer. But that was my start 50 some yrs. ago!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I think we all started knitting or crocheting our 1st project & probably messed it up! the 2nd project was probably better &, NOW, after 70+ years, my projects are mistake free! And so are yours! I don't know what I would do without hand crafts...I'm out of my sewing mode. Made my late husband a sports jacket, never again! It turned out really nice & friends kept looking for a manufacturers label, couldn't believe it was "homemade!" Made lots of things for my daughter when she was young. My boys wanted to know why I didn't sew them anything, so I made them shorts with the elastic waist, told them they were bathing suits & they had to wear their underwear with them. And, they did! Never made them amything else on the sewing machine, made them sweaters, scarves, hats, etc. Now I make baby hats for Haiti & scarves & blankets for New England (MATE). Can't just sit & watch TV without something in my hand!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it was a scarf......just knitted and very colorful!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I made a mitten when I was 9 years old. My mom took me back to the yarn store to buy another skein of yarn but they did not have the same color. Needless to say it was not worn because I did not have a mitten for the other hand.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Nowadays, we'd just knit the other out of a different color and wear them! But, back-in-the-day, we were very bound by fashion (or just common sense!)


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck, this one should be easier as you are now more experienced!!!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I knit sweater and soaker set for my then to be born daughter ( 52 years ago). I bought a how to knit book and knit the sweater in the book ( I first learned in high school, but never did anything but a swatch). My daughter never wore it because I cast off so tight on the sleeves I couldn't get her little hands through. I still have it, saved it with some other baby things.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I remember sitting by my Mother and trying to learn to knit. When she checked my progress, she used her usual level of helpfulness to say, Don't worry, we can sew up the holes.

Much later, I made a sweater for my son who was about 5 years old. It had all kinds of cables and it was meant to help learn some stitches and techniques. He loved that poor navy blue, Red Heart yarn thing and wore it until he could not fit in it any longer.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> I knit sweater and soaker set for my then to be born daughter ( 52 years ago). I bought a how to knit book and knit the sweater in the book ( I first learned in high school, but never did anything but a swatch). My daughter never wore it because I cast off so tight on the sleeves I couldn't get her little hands through. I still have it, saved it with some other baby things.


I remember "soakers"--how many others do?


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't remember much else but that I can do. It's been over 60 years and I can see it as clear as day. It was a Rose colored sweater with squared off shoulders - forgot what they call that shape.
Too bad I can't remember what I did yesterday. LOL
Judy


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I knitted an afghan for a friend. She loved it.


----------



## Gerry Travers (Oct 16, 2011)

I just love your turtle-neck sweater...wonderful fit too. I did one in pink mohair type wool but the neck was never right, first it was too tight and then too loose, never got it right! I still wore it in the garden, it was so warm, and light to wear. At least I tried. Cheers Gerry in Coventry W.Mids.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sorry, your Mom could have suggested a different color (but complimentary), where is it written you can't wear 2 different colors? OH, yeah, years ago there were too many stupid rules to follow! Can't do this, can't do that! We have come a long way, baby! If you wore 2 different color mittens today, the next day, 100 (maybe) people would be doing the same thing! Try it & let us know what happens!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Today mismatched socks are the "in" thing. Some places you can but them one at a time picking patterns and color for each sock..Mittens shouldn't be any different. Start your own trend.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Now that's a good kid, Nan!


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I made myself a 2x2 rib stitch scarf in a varigated worsted weight yan. I made it the length I wanted and boy is it long. I still have it and I knitted it about 30yrs ago.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine was a sweater. I found that I knit beautiful, consistent stitches early on but I could never put on collars or set the sleeves. Mama did that for me until she passed on when I was age 53. It was then I learned that I knit backwards. I took one of my unfinished sweaters to a yarn store to ask how to put on sleeves and a collar. The knitting instructor said, "You knit backwards! If you knit that way, you'll never be able to put on collars or set your sleeves in." God only knows how Mama did them but that's why now, seventeen years later, I still mainly do afghans and hats! (((ggg. 
marilyn


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

tell me about the baby hats you knit for Haiti? Also blankets & scarves for New England. Like to know pattern for baby hats. I knit dolls for a Volunteer Medical Team for Haiti,Honduras, Nicaraugua, Tanzania. Each child that gets a procedure is given a doll for COMFORT. that's the name of the dolls, "Comfort Dolls", Duzudu Pattern. Light of the World Charities is the support behind this Medical Team. I've been knitting a year now. Have made 100 dolls so far. Would like to make baby hats for charity , also chemotherapy hats for children & adults. Haven't a pattern yet. Joan 03 Florida


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

I was about 11 and in 4-H knitting. The project I remember the most was a blue cardigan sweater for my mother. It eventually went on to win a blue ribbon at the state fair. Many thanks to my teacher Andrea Birch for introducing me to a life long love.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Carlyle said:
> 
> 
> > I knit sweater and soaker set for my then to be born daughter ( 52 years ago). I bought a how to knit book and knit the sweater in the book ( I first learned in high school, but never did anything but a swatch). My daughter never wore it because I cast off so tight on the sleeves I couldn't get her little hands through. I still have it, saved it with some other baby things.
> ...


Vividly! No rubber pants for my babies. Edith M


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

A dress for my Barbie Doll!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Carlyle said:
> 
> 
> > I knit sweater and soaker set for my then to be born daughter ( 52 years ago). I bought a how to knit book and knit the sweater in the book ( I first learned in high school, but never did anything but a swatch). My daughter never wore it because I cast off so tight on the sleeves I couldn't get her little hands through. I still have it, saved it with some other baby things.
> ...


I know what they are now. 
My baby wore cloth diapers and plastic pants over them. If I had known about soakers, he might have missed out on a lot of diaper rash.. Plastic holds in the heat and causes diaper rash.


----------



## crafty56 (Jul 3, 2011)

I sat by my Aunt and she was knitting and she taught me how to knit an affagan and after that project I picked up pattern books and I was knitting eveything I wanted to be very intermediate knitter and I could make up my own patterns like my parents a small dog with not much fur and I created dog sweaters for the dog like lopie sweaters and now I am a professional knitter and that Aunt that taught me how to knit she had Cancer and she was very weak and me being a nurse I would go down and put her into the bathtub. I miss that aunt today as she was the one who stated my career in knitting!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

mine was a pair of booties i was only like 10 going to a baby shower with my mom we put them on the gift & man was i proud!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Joan 03...I will dig out my pattern for knitted hats for babies & adults. I also use one of those rings you can buy in AC Moore. They are really easy to do (wrap yarn around post). I have a 'baby' size & an adult size. I can make a couple of hats a night while watching TV, The rings are in the yarn section, not cheap but well worth the price. My Presbyterian Church of Ewing Women's Mission Sewing group sends our hats, blankets,etc. to Dr. Katie Wolfe. She is MD up in the hills of Haiti, a small town?? in Jeramie, Haiti. We've been sending things to Katie for years. I'll be back when I find my pattern for baby hats. 

Judy Conard


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

my first real knitted item was a sweater that I made after I got married in '79, but I learned to crochet at age 14 and had crocheted a hat, mittens and scarf. Took a while, that was in '74.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I was 13 years old - and my Big Sister taught me how to knit and it was one of those scarves that had a 'heart' at both ends and one end slipped into the 'tunnel' - like an ascot.

That pattern is still available - online.


----------



## Doodle_Di (Mar 17, 2011)

when about 6 yr old, Grandma knitted a sweater for my 4 yr old sister. I held the skeins of wool while she wound it into balls. She showed me how to knit but I didn't do anything with it except just a few row. Then while in college I decided to knit a baby blanket and booties. The blanket had a cable design. It came out okay. Then I started on the booties. The one that I did looked like it needed to be used as a Christmas stocking for Santa to fill. I knew NOTHING about gauge. I gave up. Did not pick up needle again for 35 years.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

It was squares for the people at the poor farm.[it was a place werepeople who did nt a home,most were eldery]we sent them and they made blankets


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

Believe it or not.. when i was in high school I knit a pair of argyle socks for my boy friend. I don't know if he ever wore them, we broke up soon after.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Lorraine, haven/t thought about the "poor farm" in YEARS!!!
My mother used to tell my sister & I that we would all end up in the poor farm if we didn't stop saying "I want...". You bring back fond & funny memories of our Mom...thank you, 

Judy


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks Judy but I have no idea about "rings" . Will look them up next time in yarn store. We have a Walmart for yarn, also some private stores where perhaps I could get some instruction. If it's that fast to make a couple hats, it would be worth it. Joan03


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Joan03, you should be able to find the rings in Walmart. It is amazing how fast you can go on the rings & make a hat in a very short time. Let me know if you can't find them, I can buy one in my town (Hamilton, NJ...near Trenton & Princeton)...& I will send it on to you. Not a problem there...Judy


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

I always start big. My first project was an afghan, made in strips. I think there were 7 or maybe 9 strips altogether. By the time I got done with the last ones, I had to tear out the first ones and do them again because my gauge had changed so drastically I would have had a chevron!! I was about 10, I think. I started embroidering at 6, but I think I started knitting at about age 10. By the time I was in high school, I made myself a full length wool fair-isle dress from a McCalls pattern book! I still have the dress somewhere, and I wore it a lot when I was a teenager (I'm almost 60; no, no, I'm only 59! now!)


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi 2 DaneDogs, I am still LOL reading about tearing out the first project! I think we all did that, and even today, I have to frog it once in a while to get it right. Happy B-day, whenever! I am almost 20 years older than you! And, I'm still going strong! Retired about 6 years ago - am a retired RN, & last working in a Dr.'s office. Running up & down Hospital halls is for young nurses! Anyway, (did I ever get off the subject, sorry!!!) keep on knitting &/or crhcheting. Good for the nerves! Judy


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

jconard said:


> Hi Joan03, you should be able to find the rings in Walmart. It is amazing how fast you can go on the rings & make a hat in a very short time. Let me know if you can't find them, I can buy one in my town (Hamilton, NJ...near Trenton & Princeton)...& I will send it on to you. Not a problem there...Judy


Thankyou Judy (at least we both are on the Eastern Coastline--you NJ and me S. Florida) I just found another knitter that is willing to take on making the "Comfort" dolls for Light of The World Charities Medical Team. The inventory is down to 0 & the next trip is Sept. I know I can make a dozen. We need more volunteers. And as luck would have it, this person knits hats on rings. I'm going to meet at her house next Thurs. & she can show me how to do it!!!! Is that Providence for you or not?? Do a good deed and it returns two fold! Praise God. Joan


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi Joan03, you should be able to find the rings in Walmart. It is amazing how fast you can go on the rings & make a hat in a very short time. Let me know if you can't find them, I can buy one in my town (Hamilton, NJ...near Trenton & Princeton)...& I will send it on to you. Not a problem there...Judy


Are you talking about Knifty Knitter type rings? Looms?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

joan03 said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Joan03, you should be able to find the rings in Walmart. It is amazing how fast you can go on the rings & make a hat in a very short time. Let me know if you can't find them, I can buy one in my town (Hamilton, NJ...near Trenton & Princeton)...& I will send it on to you. Not a problem there...Judy
> ...


Also, there are lots of YouTube videos on how to use those rings.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi glacy 1, probably talking about the same thing but don't recognize the name Knifty Knitter, it's like a round loom. You wrap the yarn around each post,twice, then take another gadget, comes with the loom, and lift the 1st wrap over the 2nd, & off the loom, makes a cute little hat & you dont have to sew it together, just pull the ends tog. when finished & make a know. We don't make pompoms for the top, gets in the babies way when they sleep. Good luck, Judy


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Glacy1, that last know should be a knot! Usually proof read my notes!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi glacy 1, probably talking about the same thing but don't recognize the name Knifty Knitter, it's like a round loom. You wrap the yarn around each post,twice, then take another gadget, comes with the loom, and lift the 1st wrap over the 2nd, & off the loom, makes a cute little hat & you dont have to sew it together, just pull the ends tog. when finished & make a know. We don't make pompoms for the top, gets in the babies way when they sleep. Good luck, Judy


This is what you are referring to, I'm sure. The original plastic round looms were called Knifty Knitters, but many have made copies and sold them since then.. I'm sure the trademark/patent ran out.. Here's a photo of one that I'm talking about. It's been around forever.. 
This one is the Knifty Knitter. 
http://www.provocraft.com/products/detail.php?cl=knifty knitter&scl=looms&cat=&item=21-0100

This is not the original round loom/knifty knitter. 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10727494&findingMethod=rr
I doubt that it makes any difference in the end result, they all work the same, but if it helps to find patterns, then the maker of the Knifty Knitter has patterns and books showing how to use the looms to make so many things.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you have a picture or directions to making the Comfort Dolls? I'll see what I can do...don't sew much any more. I bought a new Singer many years ago! It did everything but make lunch. I loved it & it still works well, but I kind of lost interest in sewing. Land's End & LLBean clothes fit me very well & my daughter is all grown up!Therefore...knitting & crocheting Ican do & watch TV at the same time. Thanks, Judy


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yes I do. Nana started teaching me to knit at the ripe old age of 3. I worked very hard for what at that time felt like a year and made a 15 stitch wide, garter stitch scarf that ended up being about 6 feet long. It looked more like a long 'v' shape. That is when I learned that tension make a big change it what you are doing. Wore that scarf till it fell apart. I think I have grown in my ability to knit by now..LOL


----------



## bellelynn (May 20, 2011)

Oh my yes! I started crocheting at my grandmothers knee at the age of 6. She made beautiful tablecloths with size 10 or 20 thread and steel crochet hooks. She could not read the patterns but I could so I would make a sample block from the pattern book and she would make the tablecloth. I had made a tablecloth by the time I was 10 or 11. I was not satisfied to just work with what I called string so I borrowed some knitting needles and someone gave me yarn and I proceeded to knit a sweater, no pattern to go by but used an old tee shirt that fit for sizing. It was the ugliest thing I have ever seen but I wore it proudly. The kids at school would laugh at me but I told them "I made this myself, have you ever made a sweater?" I still prefer to crochet, but I can knit and nothing I have made since has never been that ugly!! Jennie


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine was a cardigan baby blue in color for me and I still have it and boy does it have mistakes all over the place even has one sleeve shorter than the other...
Linda


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> Do you have a picture or directions to making the Comfort Dolls? I'll see what I can do...don't sew much any more. I bought a new Singer many years ago! It did everything but make lunch. I loved it & it still works well, but I kind of lost interest in sewing. Land's End & LLBean clothes fit me very well & my daughter is all grown up!Therefore...knitting & crocheting Ican do & watch TV at the same time. Thanks, Judy


Are these the Comfort Dolls that you are looking for?

http://www.creativestitchonline.com/pattern.html


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, Glacy1, these look familiar, if I can get to it, I will try a few...Judy


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Barbie doll dress and stole from a canister kit my grandmother brought for me so she could teach me to knit. I think I was 7.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Scarves by the thousands. Everyone I knew got a scarf.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, these look like the dolls we made previously, BUT we were told not to put faces on the dolls as the Hatians are superstitious, so no faces!!! We're all good girls (oops, I was told by one of our group that we are Not girls, we are ladies!Shoot, the older I age, the younger I get! My daughter said to me one day when I called myself an old lady: "Mom, you're the youngest old lady I [email protected]"...made my whole day or month!)I have a meeting tomorrow so I will see if I can find a pattern & compare it to yours. Thanks again, Judy


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

The first thing I can remember finishing was a pair of bedsocks. I suffered from extremely cold feet and my Mum suggested I knit the sock. They were in pale baby pink, garter stich, oblong in shape with a row of eyelets to thread ribbon through. They served me very well from being a teenager to my early twenties. After so many washes the colour turned to a greyish shade and they felted up a bit, but I was very proud to have knitted them. My later knitting experiences included a Mary Quant style suite (Vogue pattern) which turned out too big but fit my mother and every time she wore it she sang my praises to one and all. Now I knit Dog Sweaters.


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

to: JudyConard Yes, Judy I do have several wonderful pictures in my "file" but need coaching how to forward them to the knitting forum. I mentioned the name Duduza Dolls. You can bring the pattern up on "The Creative Stitch" website. (I could have mailed a copy of mine to you also) How generous of you to OFFER to knit some of these dolls for the charity. That's the beauty of the Forum! Only specifications are that faces and feet should be black, brown, or tan. Joan 03


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

jConard re: Comfort Dolls the reference Glacy 1 gave you is correct . I have pictures that are much clearer if I can figure out how to forward them. But aside from that, you mentioned that the Haitians are superstitious and therefore not to put faces on. I know that in their culture there is some Voodo yet and that probably leeds to this idea. However, I have not heard this from anyone that is associated with trips there. All the dolls given out have faces of some sort, albeit just dots for eyes or x's and dot for mouth. But never has anything been said. Truthfully, I have thought of this myself because I know of the Voodo in the Islands (have read it). Judy where did your information come from? Cheers, Joan03


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, Joan03, Our Mission Sewing Group at our church (Ewing Presbyterian) have a dear friend who is an MD, working in Haiti, way up in the mountains in a small town called Jeramie. Dr. Katie Wolfe told us this, I guess she would know. Her Mom was involved in Presbyterian Women's activities, as our church women's ass'n is, too. We (we older ladies) have watched Katie grow up & become a Dr. I told her one time that if I were younger & the weather was cooler, I'd love to go there & work in her Clinic for a couple of weeks.(I am a retired RN) She replied well, it is hot there! What a love not to mention my age! Sorry, I tend to ramble on...She told us about voo-doo there. As long as there is no face it is ok to send the little dolls there. So, we don't add faces. Stay in touch, it's fun to chat with someone you have never met! Judy Conard


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the explanation Judy. that's a worthy Mission your church carries on. Evidently you used a sewing machine for your dolls. And these Dudzu dolls are knit. If I ever get the hang of forwarding to this forum, I have some nice pix to show. I appreciate the information you've told me because I'm going to mention this to the people at LOTWC and find out exactly what clinic in Haiti they operate from. Why they haven't been concerned yet. I know in Honduras the Team drives 2 hrs or more into hill country to a clinic. Obviously different in Honduras & Nicaraugua. They correct broken bones, cleft palate, deliver babies, dentistry, cancer, teach & counsel if possible. Always respecting the culture of the people. Being a retired RN you understand the mercy in these Medical Teams. Joan from South Florida


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Joan, spent today at Mission Sewing Group...about 10-12 of us gather once a month. We sew, but also knit &/or crochet. Our dolls are knitted or crocheted. Just found an old pattern, will try to get to knitting asap. Right now I am crocheting a baby afghan. We do various projects & send them on to different charities. And we talk as we work. But we are tired when we get home! It was my turn to supply dessert after lunch (we all bring a sandwich). I made an angelfood cake, sliced strawberries & whipped cream on top. Also have coffee or tea. We do have fun, wouldn't miss it! Our next project is sewing school bags & filling them with pads, pencils, etc. We try to get our congregation to chip in & buy some of the supplies to place in the bags. Last year at this time we made almost 100 bags. Just finished another crocheted baby afghan. They are so easy I can watch mindless TV at the same time. Stay in touch...Judy


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

isaacsnan said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....I didn't know how to do buttonholes so I sewed the buttons on but in place of buttonholes I sewed on snap fasteners....How lovely I thought she looked...It is just recently I found a photograph of her wearing it for the first time....OMG....wat was I thinking making my gorgeous daughter wear something like that....It just made me realise how far I have progressed with my knitting....not that I am an expert but it really made me think....Will be interesting to hear about what others have made for the first time.....Happy knitting.....xxxx


I was about eight years old. It was a dress for one of my dolls & from a pattern too!! Moss stitch & in a teal blue colour. Sadly, it disappeared many years ago.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I was 22 and finally a completed a baby blanket while awaiting the arrival of my youngest daughter. I had learned to knit at the age of 12 but never learned how to bind off and complete an item till I bought a book and taught myself with the baby blanket. Have come a long way since then.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Joan, thanks for your email. Actually, it is not our 'church' who is involved in our mission work, we are a group of about 12ladies who meet once a month to knit, crochet, sew for our Dr. Katie (works in Haiti). All our finished things are shipped to her. Sometimes, if it's too much to mail,(epensive to ship to Haiti), Dr. Katie's mom is also involved in her church, & we give our stuff to her when she is travelling to Haiti to visit her daughter. And it is a fun group, while we knit, etc. we are also talking & catching up on each others doings. And we are a good support group for each other. Some donate yarns &/or materials for sewing to our group but don't actually do the work themselves. We sewers & crafters are members of a larger group called"Presbyterian Women". PW is a large group with only a few of us who do knitting, etc. Others do other things. Thanks for emailing. Judy


----------



## janedem (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi my first knitted cardigan is a lime green tank top which is in a knitting bag, which I look at every so often, so i can see how much better i am now ten years later.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

Scarves--just a couple of years ago-made them as gifts for co-workers. In looking back now maybe I should have waited on the gift giving until I had more experience


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I made a scarf for my father...simple garter stitch and a good project for a beginner.


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey AUcrafter I see you are a NEWBY. Welcome. Me too, just joined this month. I'm from Soutth Florida. Your logo picture is nice and bright. Looks good. Mind telling me how you transfer from your picture file to the Forum sight? I have some knitting pictures I'd like to post but am not so computer literate. I need coaching. Any help appreciated. thanks. Joan 03


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

If your co-workers are also friends, they will love the knitted gifts you gave them, just because you made them!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Did we ever get off the subject of "my first knitted item"...thanks for all your imput, tho'...keep on knitting! Altho I would rather crochet! 

Judy


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

oh yes remember it well, a coat hanger cover in needlework class when I was 12, teacher threw my hole full effort in the bin and said ' you will never make a knitter young lady' a few *cough* years on am I am designing knitted toys, shows what she knew )


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Judy, I have successfully forwarded two very colorful pictures of the "comfort" dolls that I knit. I've sent to [email protected] I would have thought they would pop up on this page. Not so far. I did specify your name ; JConard and one other AU . Will wait and see. JOan 03


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, Joan03, I will look for it & let you know when I find it.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't imagine a teacher throwing a kids project into the garbage! How awful for you...I'm surprised you ever picked up a needle or hook ever again! Good luck with all your projects. Stay with KP, lots of good folks with lots of knowledge to share!

Judy


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I made a pair of slippers for my little boy. That little boy is now 52.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> k2p3-knit on: I remember being quarantined for measles, never had scarlet fever, but my kids all had what they called "scarletina", I guess a mini-case of scarlet fever.
> Do you remember measles & having to stay in a dark room so as not to ruin your eyes? Thank goodness for all the shots the kids have today, not too many of those diseases aroung any more. Haven't heard of anyone having measles in years!


With all the people deciding to not do immunizations, you will probably see some of those diseases making a comback. Whatever the issues with vaccines, the actual disease is much worse, in my opinion. 
Even my DOGS are fully vaccinated, much less my kids and grandkids.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

It was a sweater from a Lion Brand KAL. Horrid, ugly, not something I would every let anyone wear! Sits in the bottom of my stash waiting to be recycled into something. I am thinking a dog sweater - doesn't really matter if their friends think it is ugly!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I learned to knit from a book and the first thing I made was a pink baby sweater.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Dear LalaOK, my grand-doggie is a Westie (West Highland Terrier). She is a little dog with a BIG attitude! She is adorable! And would not be caught dead in a "horrid, ugly, " dog sweater! She has her own sweater, & not ugly!FROG your stash & recycle it into something new! Just a thought...Judy


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi glacy1, think we've talked before...I agree about immunizations. My kids & grandkids have all been immunized. My friend is a Nursery School Teacher & there are lots of kids who are not immunized. She tries to suggest immunizations for the kids as they are allowed to attend school without their shots. These young mothers think they know everything & that we older folks are pretty stupid! I don't know what they do about public school...

Judy


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jconard said:


> Hi glacy1, think we've talked before...I agree about immunizations. My kids & grandkids have all been immunized. My friend is a Nursery School Teacher & there are lots of kids who are not immunized. She tries to suggest immunizations for the kids as they are allowed to attend school without their shots. These young mothers think they know everything & that we older folks are pretty stupid! I don't know what they do about public school...
> 
> Judy


I know.. I was in a health and wellness class with my doctor and our group was talking about immunizations.. He said that kids who don't have immunizations are like a timebomb waiting to go off. Parent are playing russian roulette with their kids health. What's even worse is that if the un-immunized kids dodge the bullet as kids and don't catch some of the more common kids diseases, then if they get them as adults, it will be 10 times worse for them..

I shudder to think..


----------



## joan03 (Jun 23, 2012)

JConard Look in Forum - Pictures I just posted 3. Let me know. Joan 03 south florida


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > Hi glacy1, think we've talked before...I agree about immunizations. My kids & grandkids have all been immunized. My friend is a Nursery School Teacher & there are lots of kids who are not immunized. She tries to suggest immunizations for the kids as they are allowed to attend school without their shots. These young mothers think they know everything & that we older folks are pretty stupid! I don't know what they do about public school...
> ...


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I was immunised as a child and kept my booster shots up every ten years. My kids were all immunised and have done the same. When you think about why the immunisations were brought in in the first place and see the results - whooping cough eradicated, polio eradicated, diptheria eradicated etc, then look now at these diseases all coming back. It's frightening. I watched a baby die of whooping cough a few years back and when the mother was asked if the baby had been immunissed she said no because she didn't want the needle to hurt the baby. I think I would rather have a baby crying (or screaming as the case may be) for a little while and maybe have a bit of a temperature for a day or so, than have to bury it. With a lot of western countries having so many migrants hitting their shores, I think it is even more important to have immunisations carried out. I shudder to think what is going to happen here in Australia in the not too distant future - and Queensland especially. The State Government recently stated it is stopping free immunisations for children over the age of five and for all adults. Babies will still get their free 3 and 6 month shots and also on entering school, but after that the parents have to pay. I personally think it is wrong.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knittingdragon said:


> I was immunised as a child and kept my booster shots up every ten years. My kids were all immunised and have done the same. When you think about why the immunisations were brought in in the first place and see the results - whooping cough eradicated, polio eradicated, diptheria eradicated etc, then look now at these diseases all coming back. It's frightening. I watched a baby die of whooping cough a few years back and when the mother was asked if the baby had been immunissed she said no because she didn't want the needle to hurt the baby. I think I would rather have a baby crying (or screaming as the case may be) for a little while and maybe have a bit of a temperature for a day or so, than have to bury it. With a lot of western countries having so many migrants hitting their shores, I think it is even more important to have immunisations carried out. I shudder to think what is going to happen here in Australia in the not too distant future - and Queensland especially. The State Government recently stated it is stopping free immunisations for children over the age of five and for all adults. Babies will still get their free 3 and 6 month shots and also on entering school, but after that the parents have to pay. I personally think it is wrong.


We are on the same page.. It's just plain scary..


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My kids were all immunized starting when they were each 2 mo. old. Followed up with the polio, (we got the oral polio instead of the shots.) Of course the Smallpox vaccination.
Then all the boosters as they were needed. 
My mom said I had the worst case of chicken pox she had ever see when I was a baby. also she said they just about lost me with whooping cough.
I guess I was just a problem from the very first. I weighed 11 1/2 at birth and the Dr. had an awful time making me cry and take my first breath. Mom said I was really turning blue by the time I gasped and started to cry.
After hearing stories from my parents etc. about all the scary things babies went thru back then I was more than ready to get my kids all protected. 
Also last year I got the shot they are giving to protect me from having Shingles.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> My kids were all immunized starting when they were each 2 mo. old. Followed up with the polio, (we got the oral polio instead of the shots.) Of course the Smallpox vaccination.
> Then all the boosters as they were needed.
> My mom said I had the worst case of chicken pox she had ever see when I was a baby. also she said they just about lost me with whooping cough.
> I guess I was just a problem from the very first. I weighed 11 1/2 at birth and the Dr. had an awful time making me cry and take my first breath. Mom said I was really turning blue by the time I gasped and started to cry.
> ...


I got the Shingles vaccine this year, and last year got the pneumonia shot and the annual flu shot, but since I have moderately severe asthma, I'm in the high risk group.


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Considering I never took any notice of any of the teachers that one was not likely to have any impact on me. I would just like to show her my pattern store now and watch her face, but recon she is well gone )


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

It was a pair of bright red mittens on DP needles. Don't know what possessed me to use DP for my first project. Anyway, they were SO huge they looked like potholders! To top it off, I lost one then had to make another!! I was very proud of those mittens, though.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

mine was a sweater coat using the knit/purl stitch. but, i later unraveled it so i no longer have it.


----------



## Pintel (Sep 27, 2015)

isaacsnan said:


> I was just wondering if anyone can remember what their first completed knitted or crochet item was..I started knitting 40 years ago but my first FINISHED item was a cardigan for my daughter aged 1....I thought it was so nice....It was a white cardigan with a border of purple squares across the bottom.....
> 
> 
> The first item I ever knitted after working my way through the knitting section of Wanda Passadore's _The Needlework_ _Book_ was a Lopi pullover with Icelandic patterns. This was in the late 1970's. I thank the woman who owned the yarnshop where I bought the wool because she helped me from start to finish when she realized I had never knitted anything before.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was taught to knit it began with a Pepto-Bismol pink sweater. Every girl in the class knit the same color sweater. By the end of the lessons we all hated that color pink. I never wore it.


----------



## shakila (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes! I knitted a muffler with bright red yarn (mohair) and it was quick, easy and very warm! 

Garter stitch. Probably from Jackie magazine (remember those?!)

I don't have a picture, but I've added one from the internet to illustrate this.

Free Mohair Scarf Knitting Pattern | Scarf knitting patterns, Mohair scarf, Knitting patterns free scarf (from Pinterest)


----------

